# NGD - Condiment Content, but with a dark twist... (56k = Serious?)



## Rook (Sep 26, 2011)

Well after ages of umming and arring, lots of shopping and emailing around and my own personal indecision I decded the guitar I was gunna buy this time around had to be of a custom or near custom grade, I wanted something lesser known, I wanted Swamp Ash and a true hardtail, DiMarzios, and I didn't want figured maple, but I did want a slightly less ordinary finish/look.

Then I found this.







It's a Mayones Regius Gothic, I bought it brand new which really isn't like me, and FUUUUUUUUUU.

This is genuinely incredible, forgetting about how superbly well made it is, how much I love the look and how insanely cool that top is, the _clarity_ of this thing is just like nothing else I've ever heard. Even rolling through some of my silly high gain patches on the Axe, every single note on every string has massive power and depth, you hear every detail and it's truly wonderful to play. The construction is actually flawless, I now have a silly low action and with my 11-54 on there there's a bit more feel. The neck is comfortably thick. It's not as noticeable in the hand as my Jackson RR1, but it makes something like a JPX feel really tiny. It's wider than say my strat neck though. The bridge is actually a trem spacing, not tunematic spacing, which is really nice. The bridge feels very nice under the hand, is very easy to set up, and seems to be the source of the sound when played acoustically which is a weird feeling. I've never heard a guitar sound this clear, punchy and versatile, it is just phenomenal.

As a buyer of such an expensive, custom (ish) grade guitar, I did expect to get more silly case crap but got none  I used to sell Techra cases though, and they're very good indeed, it's nice to have a Mayo logo on it too, shows they put some effort in and didn't just stick it in any old case haha.

I will definitely be buying another, I'd love to say before the end of the year but I have other stuff to buy.

I had massive expectations for this and it blew them away, this is on a whole other level than anything I've experienced before. Just an amazing sound.

MOAR PICS (definitely worth clicking the enlarge button, they obviously aren't full size though, the internet would break)


----------



## MikeH (Sep 26, 2011)

Seeing these pisses me off so badly. WANT.


----------



## MetalDaze (Sep 26, 2011)

Wow, that is a great no-nonsense looking guitar. Simple and beautiful.

It's the first Mayones to make me say "wow" (crap, just did it again)


----------



## FretWizard88 (Sep 26, 2011)

Holy Shit Yes!


----------



## vampiregenocide (Sep 26, 2011)

I thought you were getting a 7 string, but I suppose it's okay having one less string.  Tis gorgeous!


----------



## technomancer (Sep 26, 2011)

Holy shit you bought something!!! 

Congrats, looks sweet


----------



## Rook (Sep 26, 2011)

^I buy lots of things, but normally cheaply and do lots of selling too, the income goes a long way.






...towards buying more gear 

I'm so happy with it, I don't think I've ever owned a guitar before and not felt like any aspect of it was some kind of compromise on what I _actually_ wanted until now. Amazed. I've been debating buying a custom as well recently, but this is so good I'll probably just buy another Mayo if the hunger strikes.

Thanks guys


----------



## AfroSamurai (Sep 26, 2011)

Sweet guitar, I really dig the the look of it. Congrats!


----------



## teqnick (Sep 26, 2011)

I'm going to have to stab someone for one of these bad boys.


----------



## Thep (Sep 26, 2011)

Very beautiful! However, I do hate those types of jacks.


----------



## Dead Undead (Sep 26, 2011)

FretWizard88 said:


> Holy Shit Yes!



This was exactly what I came in here to post.
Congrats, man! It's too beautiful for words.


----------



## BrainArt (Sep 26, 2011)

Now I have even more GAS for a Mayones. 

Congrats, duder!


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Sep 26, 2011)

Fuck yes, I love their swamp ash work. Glad you finally settled on something.


----------



## Beardyman (Sep 26, 2011)

That thing is sleek, and simple. But damned brutal looking. Want.
Congrats duder


----------



## gunch (Sep 26, 2011)

That's.... terribly sexy.


----------



## soliloquy (Sep 26, 2011)

i'm not much for strat shaped guitars as i usually dont find them classy...BUT THAT THERE IS ONE SEXY BEAST!!! :O


----------



## Zippoman (Sep 26, 2011)

How can you just lay that beauty on that kind of floor like that


----------



## I Voyager (Sep 26, 2011)

I saw the title, looked at the first pic, and went

"WHO IS THIS CONDIMENT BRAND AND WHY ARE THEY RIPPING OFF MAYONES"

Then I went


----------



## Enter Paradox (Sep 27, 2011)

For this model, do we have to place a custom order? Or are there any variations of the ash grains?

Because I am seriously considering one for my graduation! 

and Happy NGD!


----------



## JPMike (Sep 27, 2011)

WoW, you finally got it!!!

Gratz man!!! This is some serious beauty and I am GASing so hard!!

I want the same on 7 string.


----------



## aWoodenShip (Sep 27, 2011)

^ exactly what I was thinking. Thank you for reminding me that Mayones makes wonderful not customs as well. (my wallet will also thank you)


----------



## mikemueller2112 (Sep 27, 2011)

That is the type of guitar you would bring to a black tie event. I'm kind of upset I just posted that, but that's what I think. You can now call me lame.


----------



## loktide (Sep 27, 2011)

nice


----------



## Alberto7 (Sep 27, 2011)

Awesome guitar man! Good to hear you finally got it  Keep enjoying it!


----------



## Rook (Sep 27, 2011)

Thanks guys 

Just to settle any concerns you guys might have, that isn't on concrete, there are some very cleverly positioned socks between the Earth and the Mayo 

As for the custom thing, the Regius Gothic is a production model but its quite limited, they normally come with horrible knobs and Blackouts too, but there are quite a few options you can change at no charge. It just happens that I wanted blank fretboard, DiMarzios and the speed knobs and they'd just made one so I bought from the shop who ordered it.

Seriously though, no part of that guitar was in contact with concrete at any stage


----------



## broj15 (Sep 27, 2011)

may ones does such a great job finishing swamp ash. The guy from tesseract i believe it was posted pics of his new regius and they look amazing. I'll assume thats a reverse mounted crunchlab in the bridge. Does putting the bar closer to the bridge really effect the sound that much? Happy NGD, by the way!


----------



## BrianUV777BK (Sep 27, 2011)

I've never heard of Mayone until I started coming here regularly......

However, that is one sweet guitar!


----------



## zack6 (Sep 27, 2011)

SOOO F**KIN NICE GUITAR!!!

just ask, i just wanna know, how much the price for standard mayones guitar??
i'm really interested on this thing


----------



## Rook (Sep 27, 2011)

This has D-Sonic in the Bridge, which I'm very familiar with as its one of my favourite pickups ever! In this case, it is inverted yes. This can have a massive impact in some guitars and others its less noticeable, I tend to think its more obvious in darker guitars. Between this and my RR1 Jackson, you wouldn't know it was the same pickup the two sound vastly different, but they have different bridges and different 'wing' material too (RR1 has Alder wings, this has Swamp Ash wings).

In this case, I can hear that extra sharp, alertness of the D-Sonic so I'd say its having it that way is definitely noticeable.

The neck pickup I just found out is a FRED, which was a bit of a surprise. It's really bright and really nicely defined and harmonics just leap out of the pickup. I've tried the FRED in the bridge of a JS1000 before and never thought of it as making a good neck pickup but it really does. Everything that I like about it in the bridge, the richness and warmth but bright attack paired with those amazing colourful harmonics. Great stuff, I might try on ein the neck of my RR1 instead of a PAF Pro.

Standard price of this guitar is &#8364;2290, but they can be had for less if you're willing to shop around. I think Mayones recently increased their prices quite a bit. For once, these actually cost more in the USA than the EU too, lol.


----------



## zack6 (Sep 28, 2011)

Fun111 said:


> Standard price of this guitar is 2290, but they can be had for less if you're willing to shop around. I think Mayones recently increased their prices quite a bit. For once, these actually cost more in the USA than the EU too, lol.



almost $3000 
quite expensive for me 
i've been searching about the price and i found this BlackHawk Music that sell regius for 1450 poundsterling, but still quite pricey


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Sep 28, 2011)

zack6 said:


> almost $3000
> quite expensive for me
> i've been searching about the price and i found this BlackHawk Music that sell regius for 1450 poundsterling, but still quite pricey



That's more than 3.5k USD. That's the price you pay for quality at a good speed I guess!


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Sep 28, 2011)

Also, your guitar is missing a string you bastard


----------



## Kairos (Sep 28, 2011)

Nicest Mayones I've ever seen.


----------



## ivancic1al (Sep 28, 2011)

DAT ASH 

Seriously, such a nice guitar. I have a real soft spot for nicely grained ash guitars, and you sir have got one of the nicest ones I've seen in a long while. Enjoy it man.


----------



## zack6 (Sep 28, 2011)

Stealthtastic said:


> That's more than 3.5k USD. That's the price you pay for quality at a good speed I guess!



3.1k USD dude or about 27million IDR for my currency here


----------



## Ironbird (Sep 28, 2011)

LOL I know how that feels like, I felt filthy rich when I visited Bandung last month!


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Sep 28, 2011)

zack6 said:


> 3.1k USD dude or about 27million IDR for my currency here



Hey man, look at this way, at least it's not like 1232238293289 trillion Zimbabwean dollars


----------



## Rook (Sep 28, 2011)

BlackHawk are no longer a distributor, any stock he has left (and I don't think he has any) is very old. I EMailed him first off and it literally took him weeks to get back to me (I asked about the single pickup Regii he had) and he didn't try to engage me, he wouldn't even tell me where he was based  I bought from Dionysios Matsikas in Athens, with the Manager Nick who gave me great discount and loads of help and advice. If/when I buy another Mayo it will be with them, I can't recommend them enough to anyone in EU.

On another note, I forgot how much I hate Sperzels, a set of Schaller locking heads will be on their way to me soon...

Thanks again dudes, this has literally taken me months to decide on and then find and eventually receive, I can't put into words how happy I am. If anyone in the UK is considering one, come to the south of England, find me, see it for yourself and prepare you wallet, worth every penny.

EDIT: I've owned about 30 guitars over the years, I've never said that about anything, every guitar I've owned has always had some massive detail that I hate and just live with (JPX - the stupid inlay and horrendous feedback [AMAZING SOUND AND PLAYABILITY!!!], UV7BK that bridge pickup just wasn't for me and being collectiable I felt bad changing it, standard JP6 body too small for me, RG2228 was a bitch to setup to get low action on top AND a clean sounding low F [though I would buy another if it was cheap] to name just a few over the last couple of months ).


----------



## zack6 (Sep 28, 2011)

Stealthtastic said:


> Hey man, look at this way, at least it's not like 1232238293289 trillion Zimbabwean dollars



 then every Zimbabweans has become "zimbabwean Bill Gates" because they have many trillion dollars on their wallet 



Fun111 said:


> BlackHawk are no longer a distributor, any stock he has left (and I don't think he has any) is very old. I EMailed him first off and it literally took him weeks to get back to me (I asked about the single pickup Regii he had) and he didn't try to engage me, he wouldn't even tell me where he was based  I bought from Dionysios Matsikas in Athens, with the Manager Nick who gave me great discount and loads of help and advice. If/when I buy another Mayo it will be with them, I can't recommend them enough to anyone in EU.
> 
> On another note, I forgot how much I hate Sperzels, a set of Schaller locking heads will be on their way to me soon...
> 
> ...



oh i see why BlackHawk only sold 2009 mayones
i wish i had that 2290 EURO


----------



## Hosenbugler (Sep 28, 2011)

Oh my fucking god.


----------



## s_k_mullins (Sep 28, 2011)

So awesome! This guitar looks fucking killer!
Congrats Fun111!!


----------



## jordanky (Sep 28, 2011)

Congrats! I have recently gotten into a Mayones craze. I'll have a Setius NGD posted tomorrow


----------



## awesomeaustin (Sep 28, 2011)

Maybe one of the nicest looking guitars I've seen on here

btw, is the headstock some sort of figured maple? it doesn'y like the same finish as the guitar body?


----------



## Michael T (Sep 28, 2011)

Gothic Mayo, Condiments for the dark side. 

Congrats, sleek & sexy


----------



## Michael T (Sep 28, 2011)

* Double post *


----------



## darren (Sep 28, 2011)

I played Misha's 7-string version of this the last time he was in town, and it's an incredible instrument. Congrats!


----------



## MaxSwagger (Sep 29, 2011)

Yep, I shit my pants. Twice. Congrats! That is so amazing.


----------



## SammerX (Sep 29, 2011)

I have looked at this several times and every time my jaw drops. Mayones has got to be making some of the most gorgeous guitars out there right now. 

That bridge looks awesome- I love the minimalist design of it.


----------



## ThatBrownFella (Sep 29, 2011)

Jesus fucking christ!! I don't think I have enough words to describe how awesome that axe is, let alone how fucking jealous I am!! Fun111, well done and fuck you


----------



## engage757 (Sep 29, 2011)

I am gonna say this. As I am the Mayones/Caparison WHORE on this site. CONGRATS! AND...


DIBS...


----------



## Rook (Sep 30, 2011)

Thanks again all you guys, I'm so happy with it. Feels like I've had it for years!




awesomeaustin said:


> Maybe one of the nicest looking guitars I've seen on here
> 
> btw, is the headstock some sort of figured maple? it doesn'y like the same finish as the guitar body?



It's birdseye maple with a trans black finish over it. Looks weird in pics but really nice in person.


----------



## Northern (Sep 30, 2011)

Thats just awesome. 
I love my Regius. The clarity is insane, and the playability likewise.
Waiting for my second Regius, currently being built. Really excited for that.


----------



## Northern (Sep 30, 2011)

Double post. Sorry.


----------



## SkullCrusher (Sep 30, 2011)

F U C K M E


----------



## CrownofWorms (Sep 30, 2011)




----------



## Darkstar124 (Oct 3, 2011)

Just saw textures a few days ago playing their customs, they have the same tops. Absolutely gorgeous. Beyond good.


----------



## german7 (Oct 20, 2011)

beautifulllll


----------



## Murmel (Oct 20, 2011)

A Mayones is on my list of things I have to acquire before I die.


----------



## Rook (Oct 21, 2011)

Lol, didn't expect to see this bumped.

Well I've had the guitar nearly a month, currently using 12-60 tuned down half a step -> Axe FX Ultra -> Mackie HD1221, so my rig has changed vastly over the last 2 months, I have to say I'm happier now than I ever have been with a setup.

The guitar is still a joy to play, it's stupid loud acoustically an this is coming from a former JPX owner (anyone who's played one knows what I mean). I have changed the machine heads to Schallers now, the Sperzels didn't feel good from day one, particularly at the kinds of tension I put on my machine heads. It hold tuning very well, I'm in love with the FRED in the neck, and the bridge position is more versatile than I'd expected. I have the best cleans and lead sound I've ever had, ever ever ever, and I'm happy with my Rhythm but still spoilt for choice a bit.

Point is, honeymoon's over and I still can't think of anything I'd change about this guitar. I definitely recommend anyone unsure about one of these just take a leap of faith, you won't be disappointed.


NB I keep wanting to try other pickups, but that's just me looking for something to fiddle with, fact is I don't want different pickups I just like doing the work


----------



## Murmel (Oct 21, 2011)

^
dat tension


----------



## Rook (Oct 21, 2011)

toit loik a toiger


----------



## lava (Oct 22, 2011)

Zippoman said:


> How can you just lay that beauty on that kind of floor like that



Seriously, that's all I could think about when I looked at those pics. I was just cringing and my mind was screaming "it's getting scratched!!"

EDIT: Ah, great, there are socks under there. Man, I am so late to this party.


----------



## AwakenNoMore (Oct 24, 2011)

there are no words to describe the level of win of this guitar . . .


----------



## Rook (Nov 3, 2011)

Hey,

Sorry for the ancient bump but I promised clips and here's one, its just taken this long for me to make something I'm vaguely happy with.

http://soundcloud.com/praxis111/syzygy-2

This is the first one I made with my new mixed master track, I have a couple of drum tracks to record over from my drummer so I'll do those and they'll be on my sound cloud tomorrow if anybody cares.


----------



## Hourglass1117 (Nov 5, 2011)

Fun111 said:


> Hey,
> 
> Sorry for the ancient bump but I promised clips and here's one, its just taken this long for me to make something I'm vaguely happy with.
> 
> ...



Guitar sounds terrible. Now sell it to me.


----------



## F0rte (Nov 7, 2011)

SEX


----------



## TemjinStrife (Nov 7, 2011)

All that and no forearm contour? 



Congrats man!


----------



## powergroover (Nov 8, 2011)

that top is soooo  it looks like a painting to me


----------

